# Broken log set



## rshoemaker (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi,

I purchased a used Vermont Castings Radiance gas stove and unfortunately one of the fake logs broke.  It was a clean break and when I put the two pieces back together, there is only a very small visible crack.  I'm wondering if there's any way I can repair the log so I don't have to drop $70+ on a replacement piece, or is that a bad idea?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 23, 2011)

You can try using RTV silicone in the break area & to strengthen
the repair, install some long decking or drywall screws from one 
side, through the break & into the other side. Do it in an area 
where they are not readily visible. Black RTV will probably look 
better than the red. The repair won't be PERFECT, but should be
good enough to fool most people...


----------



## rshoemaker (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks - I'll look into the RTV Silicone.  I'm not sure what the logs are made of, but they're very light weight and pretty crumbly.  I could drill a test hole in the back of one to see what happens, but they seem very delicate.  There is a small metal shelf in the back of the stove that supports the logs, but the part that broke off isn't supported.  Maybe if I use some of the silicone you suggested and support the piece with something that will be enough.  I suppose another option would be to figure out how to paint the broken area so it isn't bright-white.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 23, 2011)

Those logs are probably made from ceramic fibers, & they can
be very brittle & crumbly after years in the harsh environment
where they're designed to be used...
If you don't think the screws will work, try some long finish nails...
You should be able to push them in with your fingers...
You don't need a whole lot of them to make the repairs...
Sometimes a Sharpie marked can be used to disguise the break, 
as well...Good Luck!


----------

